# Personal Best Brown



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> Wow...Those are some really nice brutes...sucks not to happy with the mounts!! Same taxi or 2 different ones?


two different guys but I've had other fish mounted not happy. Next time I'll Have them in the freezer longer do more research on taxidermists


----------



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> View attachment 223536
> 
> The best Brown I have caught so far! I saw a huge mark on my graph and a couple seconds later this hog hit and the fight was on! 17.5 lbs 32 inches.
> 
> Lets see your best brown trout!


Nice brown, here's my personal best that I caught this spring out of Harbor Beach, didn't weigh it but it's 30"


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

C.Smitty said:


> Nice brown, here's my personal best that I caught this spring out of Harbor Beach, didn't weigh it but it's 30"


Nice walleye too.


----------



## IFishMon (Jan 12, 2003)

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> Got it trolling for lakers! The lake isn't one that is known to even have very many which makes it special. It's is my third species that qualifies for master angler this summer. Going to try to get a big pike for species 4 before the year is out.


3 different master angler species... That's awesome. What are they ??


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Smallmouth, brown trout and large mouth. The smallie came from a river.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

2005 in the thumb. Wish they never stopped planting fish over there that grew up to be monsters.
That's not my small cooler either,lol
It was 23lbs and still on my wall. I don't expect to see one like that ever again. Other guys in that area back then were getting bigger ones too.

Caught surf casting a 1/2 oz ko wobbler at 10am in October.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 227295


My personal best brown caught trolling in the spring with a member from this sight I remember it was over 10


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

yo


mikeznewaygo said:


> View attachment 227295
> 
> 
> My personal best brown caught trolling in the spring with a member from this sight I remember it was over 10


 your fish is nice ,but the mouth doesn't go past it's eye it could be Atlantic salmon. That makes it nicer my two cents.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

ajc1 said:


> yo
> your fish is nice ,but the mouth doesn't go past it's eye it could be Atlantic salmon. That makes it nicer my two cents.


Tail isn't forked enough for an Atlantic, head shape isn't right either.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

ajc1 said:


> yo
> your fish is nice ,but the mouth doesn't go past it's eye it could be Atlantic salmon. That makes it nicer my two cents.


The fish was caught around Muskegon, so idk if atlantics are there really, if it is an Atlantic than that would be cool, but I'm pretty sure it was a brown


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

someone11 said:


> Tail isn't forked enough for an Atlantic, head shape isn't right either.


I can't see the tail, the fish body is like a torpedo and the head is small to the body size.May be a brown but it may a Atlantic.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

ajc1 said:


> I can't see the tail, the fish body is like a torpedo and the head is small to the body size.May be a brown but it may a Atlantic.


Also it has all of its fins, 95% of Atlantics will be fin clipped, very few naturally reproducing. Doubtful it's an Atlantic


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

someone11 said:


> Also it has all of its fins, 95% of Atlantics will be fin clipped, very few naturally reproducing. Doubtful it's an Atlantic


Dude you just won't let me make Atlantic out of that fish. Are right it's a brown but it look like a atlantic.


----------

